# Problem uploading to Rapidshare



## redmans (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm having a problem uploading files to Rapidshare. It'll work fine for a while, but then the screen will go blank and then I'll get the "This web site is unavailable" message. Since I have a premium account I can check back later and see if the file is there. Occasionally it'll work anyway, but usually it doesn't. Sometimes I'll get the progress gauge, sometimes not. I even shut down Zone Alarm before I try uploading, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Any idea on what my problem might be or what I can try? It's not my internet, because it works fine from my wife's laptop which is on the same network. Thanks!


----------



## fitzyboy (Jul 25, 2006)

have you tryed changing your internet browser?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds like your computer might be losing it's connection. What OS and browser are you using?


----------

